# Extended Chevrolet Express van converted



## Kepler (Jan 6, 2011)

Boa informação sobre a montagem dos IGBTs:



subcooledheatpump said:


> These are the replacement IGBTs, they are CM300DY-24H
> 
> Up next, liquid cooled heatsink/coldplate and 450 volt 6000 microfarad capacitors


----------

